# Question about caboose lights- Use frequency?



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how often caboose lights would be used during the late 70s to mid 80s? I'm working on modifying a model and I can put LEDs wherever I want on it, or in it. I'm doing a rarer Santa Fe Ce-6 in HO scale. It has step lights on the corners similar to what locomotives have in their steps now. But these wouldn't have been LEDs of course so I can put a large resistor in line and really tone these down if I wanted to. Was thinking about using some pico LEDs i have that are used for ditch lights. Have used them many times and they work great. I've seen some models are using them just behind these type of lights and the affect is awesome. Would these be left on all the time or were they likely shut off back in the day so as not to waste the power? 

And the bigger question, how often would the red light have been actually turned on, on the ends and would just one of them be on at a time? Just trying to think how I'd want to wire them up, maybe even have them switchable. Or, just power one end. I'm not sure yet, just thinking ahead. Here's a pic of the prototype. I plan on desigining and 3D printing the end caps here for the roof as the model does not currently have them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would cut those end caps out of sheet styrene….seems to be a simple shape…


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

In the 1970s & 80s the lights were incandescent, so you want more yellowish LEDs called “Soft white” or “warm white.” Either is appropriate, even combined on different sides. “Warm” is a little redder than “Soft.”

Power was most often provided to these lights by a generator on one of the axles. Check the prototype photos. If you see one axle having a pulley & belt , that’s the generator. Not all cabeese were equipped with these, but most were.
As such, the lights only had power when the caboose was in motion, unless it had batteries (1970s era probably did) charged by the genny to compensate for traffic delays, etc. 
Due to that, step lights and interior lights would most likely be off unless being used. 
The rear facing red light (typically one on each end) would be turned on, and remain on, before the train departs a yard. It serves as a warning light to other traffic. So even if a train pulls onto a depot siding or something, that light would remain illuminated.

One of my cabeese showing the generator on axle #3 brakeman’s side.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Good info. Yes, I have seen the generators on the sides of the axle and this one had one. Cool caboose. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> I would cut those end caps out of sheet styrene….seems to be a simple shape…


 You're probably right.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If that red light is there to be an electric marker, constant to the rear.

The rulebook definition of "Train" is generally similar wording to:

"Engine or engines, with or without cars, with markers displayed."

"Markers" are generally (it's a bit more complicated than this and there are other possibilities) a red light displayed on the rear of the train to mark that it is the rear of the train. (e.g. if a train ever needs to be split in half for some reason, like doubling a hill, no marker on the end of the first half of the "train" = not the end of the train.) If you don't see a marker on the end, you can't confidently say the entire train passed you.

Older markers were (removable) kerosene lamps hung on the rear corners of the caboose (or last car of a passenger train) on brackets provided for their mounting. Some later modern cabooses had built-in electric markers.

It's kind of like a tail light, but also not really - it's more complicated and nuanced than that.

Modern trains still have markers - the FRED/EOT device has a red light in it to provide that function.


----------

